# Extreme Macro



## CyberReport (Apr 7, 2011)

Honey Bee


----------



## Hussain Frutan (Apr 7, 2011)

woow amaazing micro i loove itt but is lil bet dark ,, any ways it is great all the best


----------



## Bios. (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks like the focus is slightly off, might be motion blur. Bees feeding are really tricky whene they're active. What are the shooting data?


----------



## Davor (Apr 7, 2011)

Is this a cropped image?


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Apr 7, 2011)

Very nice, what gear did you use?


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice capture.


----------



## CyberReport (Apr 19, 2011)

All macros shot with Canon 5D, Canon MP-E 65mm, Canon MT-24EX Macro Twin Lite. Daisy @ 1x no crop, petal @ 2x no crop, baby's Breath @ 4x no crop.  

Daisy:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daisy Petal:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Baby's Breath:


----------



## Davor (Apr 19, 2011)

That is one serious setup you got going, but with a lens and flash like that i was expecting a bit more quality out of the images and feels a little underexposed as well.


----------



## pp2910 (Apr 20, 2011)

amazing close-ups !!


----------

